

Why the Official Explanation of MH370’s Demise Doesn’t Hold Up - nealabq
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/05/why-the-official-explanation-of-mh370s-demise-doesnt-hold-up/361826/

======
b_emery
Interesting analysis. One thing left out: does the plane respond with a
defined shifted frequency (like a transponder)? Inmarsat's analysis is most
certainly wrong. They need to put the data in the public domain.

------
PhantomGremlin
FWIW the kibitzers on pprune.org don't think much of this article. There's a
10,000+ comment thread there [1] on MH370. There are also other sites
discussing the disappearance, but I can't even keep up with pprune.

Bottom line is that very little about the plane's disappearance has been made
public. Do the authorities know more, and are they withholding this
information? Perhaps.

[1] [http://www.pprune.org/rumours-news/535538-malaysian-
airlines...](http://www.pprune.org/rumours-news/535538-malaysian-airlines-
mh370-contact-lost.html)

